# Is it safe to leave LED lights on 24/7?



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

I just got a whitepython led kit(blue) and I was wondering if its safe to leave them on 24/7. It runs of the mains and is fully in cased in a plastic.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

From the lights point of view it should be fine.......from the animals, not so much.

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree,

Reptiles like all animals should be allowed a natural period of complete darkness. illuminating an enclosure 24/7 is thought to interfere with many of the animals functions including the D3 cycle it self.

The moon generates less than 2 lux at its peak, a blue LED is WAY more than this.

As with all aspects of reptile keeping mimicking the wild is always the best option,.

John,


----------

